# Potential CrossFit Newbie



## merle (Oct 4, 2011)

Be prepared for the hardest workout you've ever had. :lol: CF is very effective, and combined with the Paleo diet, will strip body fat quickly and efficiently. I've never been in as good of shape as I am right now. 

I wear a tanktop and either shorts or capris with Vibrams or go barefoot. Cool, comfortable and easy to move in.

Start with 2x a week and ease into it. Work up to 3x a week. Concentrate on your form. Make sure your form is perfect before adding weight. See how you feel. You may or may not want to ride on the days you CF.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you spoken with the people at the Box yet? They should have a series of CrossFit on-boarding classes (usually about 4 sessions or so) if you have never done CF before.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

No, I haven't gone in yet. I was planning on going in Monday morning and asking around. Figure I'll pay the 'drop in' fee for a couple of weeks and then actually join once I know that the people are good people and I feel like it may be a fit for me.


----------



## c0nny (Sep 2, 2010)

*did you ever start crossfit?*

I am curious as I am contemplating adding crossfit to my workout routine. Has it helped you? Do you like it?

Conny


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

So far, I love it! I did the intro class, which was very helpful wrt learning the basic exercises and routine and now go twice weekly. In maybe 6 weeks I have noticed dramatic improvement in strength, and I was starting off reasonably fit, so I wasn't expecting that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

My trainer did it and LOVED it! She lost weight and got incredibly strong.

Then her sister did it and lost a ton of weight and also loves it. She loves that not only is she losing weight but she is getting stronger and toning muscles.


----------

